# 2007 Allez Expert price?



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Went down to the LBS and rode one of these Sunday. I really like it but they had it on sale for $1999. Does anyone think this is a good price or should I look else where?

2007 Expert - New


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Come one guys! I know a lot of you ride the Allez, no input?


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

I believe the msrp on one of those was $2300? So for a 1 year old bike never ridden (except for demos) then I'd say it's not too bad. If the LBS offers discounts on the other stuff you'll need (pedals, shoes, etc.) then I'd probably bite.


----------



## dkweikel (Jan 17, 2008)

If you haven't already, go look at the reviews for that specific bike and see what others have paid for it at other shops. It's not gospel but may help you decide.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

dkweikel said:


> If you haven't already, go look at the reviews for that specific bike and see what others have paid for it at other shops. It's not gospel but may help you decide.



Yea I did that and he was pretty on par with what they are selling it for. Thanks for the heads up! I put it on hold and am going to "sleep" on it.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I think that's way expensive. I got my 2006 in 2007... for $1500. Full Ultegra, etc, essentially the same bike. But don't wait too long because if I remember right, the 2008 line is really downgraded for Allez as Specialized pushes customers towards Tarmacs.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

My LBS has a close out on these for 1299.99. I'm in SF Bay Area.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Aeryn said:


> My LBS has a close out on these for 1299.99. I'm in SF Bay Area.


That's a steal of a price. But any idea what the frame size is? Usually the oddball frame sizes are the ones that go cheap. So make sure the bike fits PROPERLY before taking advantage of a sale!


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Aeryn said:


> My LBS has a close out on these for 1299.99. I'm in SF Bay Area.



This is for an Expert? You sure?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

$1299.99 for Expert is definitely a reasonable close-out price, especially since the bike seems to be being discontinued as a decent-end bike in 2008. When I bought mine for $1500 at LBS, there were some available a few hundred miles away for $1400. I feel like I got lucky because the framesize happend to be right for me (56). Good luck, great bike, especially for the price I think.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is the link: http://www.goridebicycles.com/Site/Closeoutlist.htm

They've had this posted for awhile, so I don't know what's left in stock, but you can always call.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Aeryn said:


> My LBS has a close out on these for 1299.99. I'm in SF Bay Area.



Aeryn you rock!

I walk in to the LBS and start to barder. Starting out with the "I have a friend in SF who found this same size/build for $1300." After he checked something out a few times he went from $2000 to $1400 and I took it. Down from $2400 I considered it a deal.


----------



## vmorris83 (Mar 26, 2008)

my lbs also has the 2007 allez expert double (silver in color) for 1300. i think it is a great price and i am very close to just going down there and picking it up today. but what are your thoughts on going used instead? this is going to be my first road bike and i am going to be riding at least 20-50 miles a day to build up my knee strength after tearing my ACL. thanks for any input.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

This is my first road bike as well. I rode 7 bikes in total and this one fit me the best. At 6'5" it's hard finding a frame in my size.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

SpencerM said:


> Aeryn you rock!
> 
> I walk in to the LBS and start to barder. Starting out with the "I have a friend in SF who found this same size/build for $1300." After he checked something out a few times he went from $2000 to $1400 and I took it. Down from $2400 I considered it a deal.


Glad I could help :thumbsup: Enjoy the bike


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

vmorris83 said:


> my lbs also has the 2007 allez expert double (silver in color) for 1300. i think it is a great price and i am very close to just going down there and picking it up today. but what are your thoughts on going used instead? this is going to be my first road bike and i am going to be riding at least 20-50 miles a day to build up my knee strength after tearing my ACL. thanks for any input.


vmorris83, I really like this bike for the price. What I did was swap the double for an Ultegra SL compact double... might be better for your knee?


----------

